# The generosity of Q



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok so I did a trade with Q. I was cutting some chunks of Osage for him when i cut my thumb off. Wow what a bad day. So I mailed the wood off to him after I got my thumb sewed back on. As we all know, Q is one of the most generous selfless kind and talented members of our community . Well I received in the mail an amazing shooter from Q. Mind you he already sent me his wonderful side of our trade. This new shooter was just out of the kindness of his heart. I absolutely love this shooter . On the palmswell is a pice of the Osage that I was cutting when I cut my thumb off. This means SOO much to me. It will forever be a reminder to me of that day and to slow down and be careful. It is very dear to my heart and will forever be treasured and loved by me. I will keep this always. Thank u Q . Ur generosity and kindness and craftsmanship are overwhelming. Seriously thank you . Doug


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

just remember slow and steady wins the race


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Another wonderful slingshot from Q, awesome gift to receive.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't beat Q's generosity!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Stuff! How is your thumb?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes W is such an embassador of our sport . He's amazing. I'm so lucky to call him my friend. The thumbs all better thankfully. A little but of numbness but not a whole lot. The horrible thing is when I got it cut, I was really coming into my own as a shooter, I was on the verge of cutting cards and really shooting well. I just now started shooting again after these months of healing and it's so sad and fustrating how horrible I am now . It's like I've never shot. I've been so aggravated and discouraging. But hopefully some how I will improve .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sure that you will be up to speed soon Bro! ( I was about to add a "thumbsup" and reconsidered."


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

You deserve that shooter!

great work Q! :bowdown:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy the beautiful shooter Doug, you earned it! Lol.
Q, you are a master craftsman and a gentleman as well. Beautiful job and beautiful display of fellowship. Well done sir.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow nice shooter


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

A beautiful gift from Master Q. That's the type of slingshot that you want to keep forever. It has meaning.

Thanks for sharing, Doug.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Hope you heal soon. But I would trade my thumb for that...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A fantastic little piece from the master! Well deserved Doug! I'm glad to see you enjoying all the aspects of this great hobby  Trades and gifts throughout the forum are the best!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My friend FishDoug!!!!

What a story behind this trade!!!! With some dramatic aspects and fortunate ones too 

I do sincerely hope that your recovery be full!!! More than allow you to shoot well (which is a very personal achievement), that recovery must enable you to work in full capacity of your marvellous skills ...which, judging by your latest masterpieces, hadn't gone at all!!!

And, of course, I had to offer you something in return. It was the most fair thing to do and a pleasure indeed!!!

I hope you like my humble work!! Have fun, my friend :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

Dammit, man !

You must've done this a while before I showed up on here, FishDoug. You never mentioned your injury to me, not even in our PMs. I hate to hear that, brother. Gonna pray for complete healing of that thumb. Here's hoping you totally regain all your shooting ability as well. Wow...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I could look at slingshots all day. This is no exception. I REALLY like this one. I feel like it would shoot very well.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u guys! You have no idea how much y'all's kind words mean to me. I sure do appreciate y'all and our wonderful community here on our forum. Thank u fellas


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice slinger in a cool forum ;-)

cheers


----------

